# Salt recommendations?



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Looks like LFS don't sell Reef Crystals anymore. In search of what is available at reasonable price these days. Big Als sells a brand I never heard before (Fritz?). What is the popular one these days? I'm looking for what is easy to find at reasonable price with proven record (consistent quality).


----------



## young reefer (Apr 27, 2015)

https://www.petsmart.ca/fish/food-a...n-reef-crystals-aquarium-reef-salt-32188.html

Petsmart usually has reef crystals in stock.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

young reefer said:


> https://www.petsmart.ca/fish/food-a...n-reef-crystals-aquarium-reef-salt-32188.html
> 
> Petsmart usually has reef crystals in stock.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks but it shows out of stock for locations near by for me. Also, the price isn't attractive either.

Look through other brands but seems like many people do have bad experience with Fritz brand. I might stick with RC after all.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

conix67 said:


> Looks like LFS don't sell Reef Crystals anymore. In search of what is available at reasonable price these days. Big Als sells a brand I never heard before (Fritz?). What is the popular one these days? I'm looking for what is easy to find at reasonable price with proven record (consistent quality).


Candy Corals sell reef crystal in box, its cheaper then buckets.

Fritz is a product from US, I understand its not bad.

Aquatic Kingdom sell different brands, its cheaper but not sure as to quality etc.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I used Fritz RPM back in 2017-2018 and NSW params were spot on where I like them. Apparently now alk is quite high and tomg here has been getting alk @12-15dkH, so please be mindful of that.

BA no longer carries IO/RC, MarineLand/Perfecto and Tetra as they were cut off by Spectrum Brands.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Iv always used aquavitro salinity. Never had any issues as far as I can tell. At least parameter wise. Does leave a residue after mixing in my mixing bucket/container. Is worse if you heat while your mixing. I don't heat my mixed water.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

conix67 said:


> Looks like LFS don't sell Reef Crystals anymore. In search of what is available at reasonable price these days. Big Als sells a brand I never heard before (Fritz?). What is the popular one these days? I'm looking for what is easy to find at reasonable price with proven record (consistent quality).


RC also available at aquariumdepot - pretty decent price. Fritz is fine - mixes in at around 8-9 dkh.


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

conix67 said:


> Looks like LFS don't sell Reef Crystals anymore. In search of what is available at reasonable price these days. Big Als sells a brand I never heard before (Fritz?). What is the popular one these days? I'm looking for what is easy to find at reasonable price with proven record (consistent quality).


Fragbox has Reef Crystals for $75.









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*salt*

I have used reef crystals and had no prob reason for switching was lack of availability at big als .
didn't like the scum from mixing
tried fritz and no issues price comparison similar to reef crystals 
my issue is the huge bag it comes in compared to reef crystals and small bags

I am now mixing fritz before I make salt dry , making salt and chking numbers 
not sure if it was my salt clumped or a issue with fritz .

will keep up to date ..
cheers


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the valuable information. I'm down to the last bag of RC purchased 3(?) years ago, soon I'll need some salt to make my reef mates happy. I'll check out the places suggested, too bad Big Als were my place to get salt from as there are a few near by. All other places suggested are little too far for me. I might even try to get some salt through Amazon.

I was going to try Fritz as Big Als carry them but honestly I didn't like the comment left by the guy there saying "too many problems with RC!". I've had no problems with RC which is why I'd like to keep using it.

As some people commented it appears there were some batches of Fritz around with inconsistent parameters which concerns me a lot. Last thing I'd want to do is to check the parameters on freshly made salt water.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*salt*

the issue I think with the fritz is the huge bag . the reef crystals has separate bags .
chk out aquarium depot for reef crystals I am pretty sure he can get it . he has two locations 
scarb and in missisauga .


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

tom g said:


> the issue I think with the fritz is the huge bag . the reef crystals has separate bags .
> chk out aquarium depot for reef crystals I am pretty sure he can get it . he has two locations
> scarb and in missisauga .


Yes Reef Depot has RC, Candy Corals also carry them. I have seen it NAFB last month, you have to call them to check. PetSmart carry the buckets but not cheap.

If you are in Burlington area, you can ask Red from Coral Reef Shop, he might bring it in for you.

I been using RC for years and will not change in order not to have any headache.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm located in Vaughan area. Need to make plans to visit any stores in Mississauga. Why are there so many reef stores in Mississauga but not up here?

Unfortunately Canada Corals closed down which was one of my favorite stores (partially because it's one of the closest to me).


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

conix67 said:


> I'm located in Vaughan area. Need to make plans to visit any stores in Mississauga. Why are there so many reef stores in Mississauga but not up here?
> 
> Unfortunately Canada Corals closed down which was one of my favorite stores (partially because it's one of the closest to me).


Mississauga could be a case of east meets west location.

I am surprised to hear Canada Corals closed down, they moved from Mississauga about a year ago. We have Candy Corals about the same concept.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

conix67 said:


> I'm located in Vaughan area. Need to make plans to visit any stores in Mississauga. Why are there so many reef stores in Mississauga but not up here?
> 
> Unfortunately Canada Corals closed down which was one of my favorite stores (partially because it's one of the closest to me).


Lol! I'd take the distance between Vaughn to Mississauga over Oshawa to Mississauga. Never a little de be for me


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

From Oshawa isn't NAFB in Scarborough a good place to visit?

I'd like to visit Candy Corals some day but their coral prices seem way too high.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

conix67 said:


> From Oshawa isn't NAFB in Scarborough a good place to visit?
> 
> I'd like to visit Candy Corals some day but their coral prices seem way too high.


Sure it is but still further than Vaughn to Suga. Plus variety is the spice of life.


----------

